# Wobbly Model Syndrome webstore



## Tarkon (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello all

I launched the Wobbly Model Syndrome webstore today.
You can find the link here: http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

I hope you find to products to your liking!

More products will be hitting the shelves soon!

Kind regards
Tarkon


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

Some cool shirts on there, I'll have to grab a few, what's the postage to Aus like?


----------



## Tarkon (Jun 5, 2011)

The shipping costs can be found on the webstore homepage.

It's €7,74 for one t-shirt to Australia.


----------

